# Mass Plan,,



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey folks, basically iv tried to work out how many cals i need to consuming to add muscle with the least fat possible, im 20 years old been training for 3 years, feel that my training is intense enough and ok, but lifting is the easy bit for me i struggle with diet due to lack of knowledge i think alot of people are in the same boat as me, im 12.11 stone, 5 feet 11, or 71 inchs, and basically was looking for some pointers on a diet, and if the food im consuming is enough for good mass.

meal 1 Breakfast 7.15am

4 eggs scrambled with 2x wholemeal muffin

Vyomax Vyogain shake with milk.

Meal 2 10 am (first break at work)

Require pointers here should i have a shake or somthing more solid?

Meal 3 12 oclock

100grams brown pasta, 3 small chicken breasts diced,

Meal 4 3 oclock

5x Crackers with cottage cheese

Meal 5 5.30 pm

Scrambled eggs x4 and a bananna before gym

meal 6 After gym 7 oclock ish

Vyomax vyogain mass shake,

Meal 7 8 oclock ish

either Steak or chicken or salmon, with salad or jacket potatoe,

meal 8 Pointers? before bed i can have milk because it make me sick in the night. and im allergic to nuts

Any idea on the stats of that meal plan? cals protein, carbs etc at a guess,

Please feel free to alter it thats what im here for, advice off folk who have more exsperiance than me

Cheers josh


----------



## Celticryan (Sep 12, 2010)

Meal 2 u want solid food, try something simple... Tuna, bring a container of pasta to work too.

I'd say same applies throughout the day for you eat solid foods, I know it can be expensive, but u will notice results, also add some green veg, and up your calories with good fats if you struggle, natural peanut butter/ olive oil on pasta etc


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

yeah meal 2 im thinking crackers and cottage cheese and meal 4 tuna and sweet corn, and a couple of pieces of fruit through the day


----------



## A5H (May 28, 2009)

What about a shake with oats


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeah iv started doing that bit like drinking puke but not to bad just yuck it down, you guys think i should gain on the above modified diet? or only time will tell


----------

